# newbie peptide cycle



## FrogDog (Feb 4, 2014)

I plan on running pegmgf 250mcg twice a week with DES 5days a week for 4 weeks
Then, IGF-1 LR3 @ 100 mcg once a day 5 days a week for 4 weeks with DES pwo
In addition, I’m using cypionate 200mg a week throughout
Anybody see problems? And how much DES would be recommended?
BTW 216# 6’ 1”


----------



## FrogDog (Feb 6, 2014)

Well... Guess I will just let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 6, 2014)

where do you plan to acquire your pep's..??

also, id get ghrp 2.  it is one that works and it will help things.  

regular mgf is way way (10-15x) more potent then peg mgf.  but it lasts for about 7-8min, soooo the peg makes more sense to use but once you put the potency into perspective reg. mgf may be a better option.  you will have to use it 2-3x ED (on the days you will be using it only) but again, a lot more potent.  Also each pin will create a stem site, which with igf, proper cals and training will develop into a new cell.  

the more cells you have & create the bigger you can ultimately get.  

otherwise, by training you are just expanding the size of the cell.  this way you are creating more of them.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd also recommend getting ghrp 2! It helps you eat and i have noticed strength increases along with what seems like healthier joints. 

^^ any legit stuff on the market gymrat ? Im interested in anything in that realm that ghrp 2 is doing wonders


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2014)

you can try GWP and/or hardcore pep, or Iron dragon's LR3, see how good the pumps are from it.  See if it makes you sweat like a mo fo while in the gym.

both of those would be good signs its real, legit LR3.  

i stopped buying igf & mgf about 1.5 yrs back because my results went to crap and i was using more and more of each pep.......which to me ment that the quality dropped a lot.  Also reading on all sorts of fourms (everywhere) i saw guys saying the same stuff.  

you could try osta or another sarm with your GHRP2 for better growth.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so i might try an lr3, your saying if i sweat a lot and get crazy pumps its signs that its legit ? Any other signs I can look out for?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2014)

read this whole thread

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3275-ManPower-IGF-LR3-GHRP-6-and-CJC-With-Blood-Test

and any other LR3 threads in this section.


----------

